# Sinn 556 vs Stowa Flieger : What would be your choice?



## Loveletter (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm starting a thread here.

I'm personally going back and forth between the Sinn 556(I or A not decided, need your help) and the Stowa Flieger Auto with Top grade movement.

I think I like the look of the Stowa better, both its face and back, but rather than the looks Sinn seems more attractive with the bracelets and WR.
With a quality bracelet and 200m WR, I believe it is much more versatile than the Stowa.
However, Stowa has the original flieger design with the blued hands and a stunning lume, and nicely polished case and movement.

I know that I can't go wrong with either one, but I only have money for one and I don't want to regret my choice.

I acknowledge that this is the Sinn forum, but I assume that some of you have considered or tried the Stowa flieger as well.
What would be your opinion and why?



Also have some few questions :

1. Sinn 556i or 556a?

2. 556 movement : Top or Elabore?

Your posts will be very helpful for me. Thanks.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

I own neither, but have handled both. 

For me the bracelet is neither here nor there, as I prefer watches on straps. I do think that a bracelet is an appropriate look for the Sinn though, and not for the Stowa.

They are quite different watches, really. One is modern, minimalist and starkly beautiful (556i) and the other is a stunning historical reproduction. 

The size is different too of course (37 vs 40?). 

I would say that it is mainly down to personal preference, and how important the bracelet/WR is to you. Oh, and those gorgeous blued hands on the Stowa....

For what it's worth (and it's just a personal thing), I would pick the Stowa over the 556a every time. The 556i, not so sure. 


CWC - Junghans Max Bill - Seiko - Longines - Cartier


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

556 gets a Top movement standard.

If you're set on a bracelet, then get the 556, in whatever version you decide. 

The 'I' version wins popularity contests here because it's been out longer and a lot more folks own one than the A version. I version = dressier vibe with deep, inky black glossy dial. A version's matte black gives more of a tool vibe and quicker low-light readability.

I've owned a 556 and a couple of Stowa Fliegers. Neither really has a nicer case finish than the other. Both are nice brushed cases.

The Stowa's heat blued hands are very pretty, can't argue with that.

The Stowa's domed crystal is a plus for me, it seems to add some depth to the dial. The Sinn's double AR flat crystal is very nice though, nothing wrong with it at all. It has less glare at off-angles than the Stowa for sure.

What's your wrist size? Everyone has different size preferences, but I'd say if your wrist is 7" or greater, the Stowa is a little better fit than the 38.5mm 556.

Stowa wait time is what, 3+ months? Sinn available now.


----------



## Loveletter (Aug 19, 2013)

LH2 said:


> What's your wrist size? Everyone has different size preferences, but I'd say if your wrist is 7" or greater, the Stowa is a little better fit than the 38.5mm 556.


Forgot about the information, I have a wrist of 6.75" so size won't be an issue for me.


----------



## incognito (Dec 5, 2007)

I would go with the Stowa (sterile) on this one as well...

For me it's the size and the overall aesthetics


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

If you plan on swimming with the watch you purchase, get the Sinn. 200m WR and the bracelet even comes with a divers extension. 

Not much sense jumping into the pool with a leather strapped watch.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Both are fine watches. The Sinn bracelet is top notch.
Are you going to do any serious diving with it? If not, I do not think that the WR should be an issue.

Good luck.


----------



## Juha (Feb 12, 2006)

I find the Stowa Flieger to be a dress watch version of the famous navigator tool watch. I find that you can't show that to a friend (who is not interested) and tell that this is what Luftwaffe navigators used in WWII. It's too small, it's polished, it doesn't have the crown you could use with gloves etc. Baumuster should be insanely big, matte color, no see through case back, welded (style) lugs, with a closed loop strap and have a big diamond crown. In other words I prefer the Laco version. The only down side of Laco is that they use standard grade movements for a watch that was originally a chronometer.

So the Stowa is out from the race for me.

I would probably choose the 556i version and use it as a dress watch with a strap. However that choice is affected by the fact that I already have a Sinn watch with a 3,6,9,12 dial style. If I hadn't I would take the 556A for better legibility and to own a Sinn navigation clock styled watch.

But that's just me, buy the watch that makes you smile.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

SINN 556i would be my first choice, Most versatile, more comfortable fit for me, I prefer watches on bracelet but also looks good on just about any strap.








I had this Stowa Flieger 2801 handwind and bought the Stowa croco strap to go with it. Really liked it but like I said, I prefer watches on bracelet and the Sinn 556 either i or A is more versatile and for my smaller wrists a better size. Also found the 556 hands/dial to be more legible. The minute and hour hands are too similar size and shape on the Stowa.

Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

I own both the Stowa Flieger and Sinn 356. For versatility my vote goes to the Sinn in your case because of the bracelet. The Stowa is just too dressy in my opinion. The Sinn 556 would look equally great with a suit as well as with an old pair of jeans.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a Sinn 556I. For a while I was considering selling it to fund a Stowa Flieger. Both are fantastic watches, but the more I wear my 556, the more I come to appreciate it's beautifully stark and uncomplicated dial. Compare the pictures of the 556 and the Stowa in this thread, the Stowa's dial looks comparatively busier than the 556. I've come to love that nearly empty dial of the 556.

Folks get thrown off by the 38.5 mm size of the 556, but to me it makes the watch incredibly comfortable on the wrist. Plus the watch is all dial, so it seems bigger on the wrist.

Another factor - the color of the hands. The 556 has incredible contrast between the dial and the hands, making it super easy to read the time. The Stowa struggles there a bit. Black dial and black outlined hands? Only thing you'll be able to notice at a quick glance is the lume. The hands will seem much smaller because of that lack of contrast. Stowa can be had with blued hands, but those look nearly black in all but just the right angle (I have a Stowa MO Roman with blued hands). I just traded away a chrono that suffered from the same problem. Black dial & black outlined hands. Couple that with the busier chrono dial w/ subdials, end result was a watch that was hard to read.

Bottom line, the more I wear my 556, the more I'm convinced it's a watch that'll be sticking around.


----------



## Loveletter (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks guys, for all your opinions.

In conclusion I am going with the 556i. 

I initially ordered the 556a, but the seller told me that 556a was out of stock, and they had only one 556i left in stock. Both watches will be out of stock for 6-8 weeks, so after some thoughts I decided to take the 556i. Wish I like it, even if it wasn't my first choice.
The reason why I ordered the 556a first was because of the iconic 3 6 9 12 dial that it offers. It looked more interesting compared to the 556i which is rather plain, but I guess I'll like the 556i as well. Hopefully.

I liked the look of the Stowa very much, but the absence of a bracelet was the main deal breaker, I guess. 
Maybe I'll go for the IWC Mark series in a few years. Until then, 556i will be my best watch.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

You will love it!


----------



## It'sAliveJim (Nov 11, 2012)

So what was the conclusion? loving the Sinn, or wishing it was a Stowa?

I've just taken delivery of 556l and my initial impression is that it might be too small for my wrist? But on the other hand, I think the bracelet might change that perception.

The dial is amazing though. Perfectly legible and deep, deep black 

We need an update!


----------

